# Cherry Red Shrimp Amounts to Be Kept.



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I was thinking of puting CRS in my 10UK gallons (50ltrs) with plants and possably a few otos say 3. 
Could you tell me please How many CRS could i keep in my Nano aquarium ? How many more could i keep if i did not have any otos in there? And do i have to cycle the Nano still before teh CRS can go in?

Thanks for your help this will be my first atempt at keeping CRS. Sorry if there is already a thread like this, i could nto find it ..damn the beer


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes your tank must be cycled and preferably fully matured as Crystal Red Shrimp are very sensitive to Ammonia or Nitrites and need very clean water, the higher the grade the more sensitive they are. 

As far as population goes without trying to be precise I will say you can have allot (50 or many more) in a 10 gallon tank. CRS are somewhat larger than RCS and many other Dwarf Shrimp though and that should be kept in mind. Breeding will dramatically slow when the population reaches critical mass....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for you help, I know of what plants are best for them and regards clean water that won't be a problem. 

Thanks again


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

When I read your post I thought you meant Crystal Red Shrimp (CRS) Now I see you mean (RCS) Red Cherry Shrimp The letters can be confusing at first...

Same deal though clean water with no ammonia or nitrites and nitrates not to high, but Cherries are much more adaptable than CRS and like a PH in the 7.0 to 7.8 range with temp around 76 F. They are fast breeders and you will have a tank full in no time....

Bill


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

If you start with a dozen, you'll end up with a huge colony in no time! I started with 25 and now, about a month later, prolly have 50-100 (it's hard to guess with all the teeny-tiny babies in there?)

I plan on taking alot out to "seed" my 90gal tank... and keep the colony in my 10gal going!


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

southerndesert - i did mean CRS and not RCS!! although i may go for the RCS now... I will cycle my tank for three weeks or more if need before adding any.

lauraleellbp - i was thinking of getting about 30 but, maybe i will get 15 instead!!! 

Thanks for the heads up guys and gals


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I was talking about cherry shrimp, not crystal. Crystal are a bit more difficult, I haven't kept them personally (yet) but I hear they also do better in at least a 20gal tank?

My 2cents would be start with cherry shrimp to learn the basics, then get a bigger tank for crystals a little later?


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

I spoke to one of LFS and he stocks RCS at £1.50 , So i thin i will go for them once my Nano is up and going... thanks to late deliverys i have not started it yet 

Thanks for info


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

i started off with 25 pieces and ended up with few hundred after 8 months..........


----------

